

Would you open your roadmap to your customers? - vlamanna
http://blog.petcard.me/updates/introduction-of-petcard-roadmap/

======
mindcrime
Yes. In our case, the product is based on an underlying open-source project
(think Fedora -> RHEL relationship), and the road-map for the OSS project is
already public (although always subject to change.) The roadmap for the
"branded" release will likewise be open, and we'll also be actively soliciting
customer input. But as you might guess, I'm a big fan of the ideas of "Co-
creation"[1] and "Open Innovation"[2], as well as Patricia Seybold's "Outside
Innovation" writings[3].

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Co-creation>

[2]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_innovation>

[3]: [http://www.amazon.com/Outside-Innovation-Customers-Co-
Design...](http://www.amazon.com/Outside-Innovation-Customers-Co-Design-
Companys/dp/0061135909)

